# Horizontale Farbbalken erstellen



## Harzteufel (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte zwei horizontale Farbbalken oben und unten direkt am Browserrand erstellen, die sich der Bildschirmauflösung anpassen. Sie sollen nur 5 bis 10 Pixel hoch sein.
Auf ein Frameset möchte ich eigentlich verzichten. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, denn ich habe oben immer ein paar Pixel Zwischenraum... Nur im Firefox funkioniert es problemlos, der IE macht mal wieder Probleme :-/

Danke, Gruß Harzteufel


----------



## redlama (23. Februar 2005)

Und wie sieht der passende Quelltext dazu aus?

redlama


----------

